# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  AQUASAUR's Shrimps shots...

## AQUASAUR

Here are some new shots of my young Neocaridinas sp. Shrimps:

----------


## benetay

excellent details on the shrimps! Wow! Impressive. Are this algae eating shrimps?

----------


## zoombee

those details in those shots are madness!! i wish i could shoot like that  :Smile:

----------


## oblivion

i am also most impressed by the texture and details of the plants that are being shown

----------


## DazzleDiscus

Wow~ Super camera action!  :Grin:  My favorite would have to be the first.
Is this the same shrimp or different individuals?

What kind of plants are they on? Wisteria? Lace Java fern?

----------


## Aquaculture

WOW! Beautiful photos of your shrimp and the other thread on your apisto...

----------


## benny

Hristo,

All your different series are very impressive. I think I will rename all your threads to include your username so that all our members can easily seach for your threads just by the title alone. Hope you don't mind!

Keep them pictures coming!

Cheers,

----------


## michael lai

Great work with the yamato, hristo :Grin:  more more!

----------


## Fei Miao

Awesome photos, more please . :Smile:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, everyone!
Yes, there are few young Fellows of those Shrimp specimen there
But, honestly, Im not sure about the name of this plant:

----------


## StanChung

These shrimps look like they're 8 inches long, superb pictures Hristo. Love them.

----------


## benny

They are so clear that it looks like there is no water in the tank.

Cheers,

----------


## StanChung

> They are so clear that it looks like there is no water in the tank.
> 
> Cheers,


You mean "gasps"... there's water?  :Shocked: 

Kidding!  :Grin:  They are very clear, I am very impressed with clarity.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you mates!
Stan, here is a photo for comparing its size to my finger :Well done: 


And one close up:

----------


## StanChung

It's amazing Hristo there doesn't look like there's glass or water! Composition is superb with what I see are modest equipment. Bravo! Bravo!

----------


## AQUASAUR

Yeah,mate… how to clean as well the tank glasses and the water … Here We study at the 1st class at school, though…

----------


## ukplanter

very nice shrimps! I love the second shot

----------


## inimicus

WowWowWow

amazing stuff. Did you shoot that volitan in your avatar as well Aquasaur? I'm a big fan of volitans.

----------


## zenscape

Hristo, these are superb pictures! I am still learning to take good pictures, mind telling us which lens did you use for these pictures and also the placement of your flash gun(s)?

----------


## benny

Marice,

Hristo's gear is listed in his signature. If I recall correctly, his Canon speedlite 430EX is on top of his tank, his Canon speed 580EX is connect via the Canon off the camera cord to the camera.

Perhaps Hristo can confirm.  :Grin: 

Cheers,

----------


## zenscape

Thanks Benny. Do you think Hristo used an EF 50 mm/f2.5 Compact-Macro or a 50mm f1.8 for these good pictures. I have a 50mm f1.8 but I can never be able to produce pictures of this quality  :Exasperated:

----------


## luenny

I don't think the 50mm f1.8 can take pictures of such small shrimps unless you do heavy cropping after shooting. I don't think they're able to focus when you go too near and if you're far, the shrimps will appear small.

----------


## zenscape

Ok Luenny, thanks.

----------


## hwchoy

He used the 50mm macro.

----------


## kuching

Nice shot!!!

----------


## AQUASAUR

Yes, Benny  youre right about my techniqueits absolutely APFs model 
Thank you, everyone!
Ill be able to answer you and post more soon, because now Im very busy  
Moving to living in new apartment
See you later

----------


## AQUASAUR

Hi, again!
Here is a few more...

----------


## AQUASAUR

Obviously, the freshwater shrimps don’t impress you much…
 Then, what you’ll say about some of the saltwater ones!? 
I was made a few shots of these Alien Creatures, but this one was the impressive one, though…
Hope soon to share some more of Them…

*Camel Shrimp

*

----------


## Aquaculture

Wow! Very beautiful shot... such details...

----------


## trident

oooh this is really nice, so clear and sharp.  :Well done:

----------


## rwalker

One word, speechless  :Shocked: 
How on earth you make it so clear and make the water disappear? 
 :Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks!
Yeah, Im trying always to keep the water in my tanks almost invisible

----------


## StanChung

LOL, I wish I can see the water just for proof that these aren't land creatures.  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## AQUASAUR

OK, here are my first shots of Marie shrimp in thak with not such a "cristal" water...

*"Stenopus hispidus" - Banded Coral Shrimp:*







and a little bit closer

----------


## Reforma

Very stunning photos well taken!
would liked to see more of your photographs.
do post how are the settings for ISO, shutter speed etc
Using external flash as well? makes me wanted to get a DSLR  :Grin:

----------


## AQUASAUR

And a few more... 







That close up is my best attempt for now:

----------


## AQUASAUR

So,continuing with a series of that unique "Alien" Camel Shrimp:

*Camel shrimp - Rhynchocinetes uritai*

----------


## benetay

:Well done:  :Well done:  Very good shots! i'm amaze by it. The clarity, the sharpness is all there.

Thanks for sharing.

Cheers!

----------


## trident

Hi Hristo,
Thanks for all these beautiful photos.
Really enjoy watching them.  :Smile:

----------


## Cpark188

Very perfect and clarity shots. I love it and you know, :Smile:  if I'm able to learn 10&#37; of your skill and that's my delight and satisfaction to be photographer. Hahaha, thanks for sharing with us. :Laughing:

----------


## baranne

superb photos! Thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## geezer333

Simply stunning man

----------


## Spid

Those shots made my hair stand! :Exasperated: 

Superb clear and sharp. Nice skills there.

----------


## doubleace

WOW.. Very amazing photos. Hope to get that results like you. This also can proof that Canon and Nikon still same level.. :Grin:  Who say Nikon give sharp image? :Smile:

----------


## AQUASAUR

> This also can proof that Canon and Nikon still same level.. Who say Nikon give sharp image?


Yes, that's right, mate! 

Thanks for the compliments, Pals!

----------


## dwgi32

Thumbs Up, bro!

----------


## StanChung

> WOW.. Very amazing photos. Hope to get that results like you. This also can proof that Canon and Nikon still same level.. Who say Nikon give sharp image?


That debate is likely to be non ending so no point.

I always believe it's the photographer and not the camera. Pictures from a modest camera coming out better than those with fancier gear right here.  :Roll Eyes: 

BTW Hristo, you have a big thumb or that is one very small shrimp! LOL.  :Grin: 

Your new alien shrimps are fantastic. I think I would get a headache trying to get focus for such a tiny shrimp! Therefore I'm not cut out for macro work!  :Exasperated:

----------


## hwchoy

you read the thread twice but still managed to miss the answer on page two?

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comments, folks!
Madman, of course all of my macro shots, I made with the EF 50 mm/f2.5 Compact-Macro lens,
the EF 50 mm. f/1.8 II lens I use jus for the shots of my bigger fish(Cichlids, Rays…)

----------


## AQUASAUR

*KISS ME...* 



So, its not a Shrimp, but a kind of Relative, though
Guess Who is that Creature?

----------


## Panut

crabbie  :Razz:

----------


## route

awesome shots!  :Smile:

----------


## trident

amazing clarity, crab?  :Smile:

----------


## Aquaculture

What sharpness!!!

----------


## luenny

I don't know what this is but I like it.

----------


## juggler

Guess it is a lobster?

Lighting is superb! What flash and how many used?  :Well done:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comments, Folks!

Yeah, that is one BIG Lobster (Langusta) it was really difficult to catch It in the frame of my macro lens

*PANULIRUS ORNATUS*

----------


## AQUASAUR

So,I did my best about the special lightning to get enough expressive details of That unique Creature... 
You'll say - does it look enough Handsome one now!?

----------


## boxedfish

u made an ugly shrimp looked so smart and handsome!!! haha

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thanks!

Here is one more close up of that Bamboo shrimp:



And guess - whose is that pincer ?

----------


## StanChung

Beautiful. So much detail!

----------


## genes

MY GOD! The mouth shot of the lobster looks like some Alien Remake. Amazing series once again!  :Well done:

----------


## seanskye

> And guess - whose is that pincer ?


My guess is... banded coral shrimp!

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks!




> My guess is... banded coral shrimp!


Yes, that's the right guess!

So, here are some more shots of the last Creature: *Stenopus hispidus - Banded coral shrimp*

----------


## StanChung

WOW! Looks alien! :Shocked:

----------


## tcy81

wow, amazing photos.

----------


## AQUASAUR

And...If somebody like to see upper my photo of Banded coral shrimp's pincer in bigger/printed resolution - it's available on TFH January issue/page 46.  :Wink:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Lately, I had a chance to shoot some of the new Members of my Shrimp Collection.
Here is the first one specimen - *Red Crystal Shrimp*

----------


## Emozz

impressive clear shot of the shrimp, the pictures is so sharp and you make it like it is floating  :Grin: . I like the last shot for the Red Shrimp

----------


## bettafantastic

Wow!
Picture so sharp!
Can see so many dots!

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comments, Pals!
So, for that shrimp photo-session I had change my 50mm. macro lens with the 100mm.,borrowed from a friend and using again my two external flashes.
I'm not pretty sure what exactly is the specimen of that Green shrimp below...
and will be nice if somebody help me about ID ?

----------


## koji

Great shot!! I'm a fan. :Smile:

----------


## bettafantastic

Very stunning shots!

----------


## AQUASAUR

OK. Guess who is This Shrimp Warrior?  :Smile:

----------


## mayton

very beautiful closeup shot. fine details all covered :Well done: ...

----------


## joewosh

aquasaur, you're a great photographer.

----------


## AQUASAUR

One more of my other favorite Shrimps:

*Lysmata debelius - Scarlet Cleaner Shrimp*

----------


## RonWill

Danged.... *speechless*

----------


## stormhawk

That's one cute bristleworm!

----------


## Zenith82

Beautifully taken, mesmerize by your pictures.

----------


## SirBest

Amazing stuff, superb photography.

----------


## AQUASAUR

And two more shots...

----------


## AQUASAUR

*Lysmata amboinensis*

----------

